# Update on Peter, the Humber-Traveller (Tues. 27 October 09)



## UncleNorm

In the past, our friend Peter would have said, "Greetings!" and we'd see the waving hand!! But I can't feel happy right now... It's been six weeks since I reported on the health and well-being of our friend Peter, The Humber-Traveller. 

Auntie Sandra and I popped to see Peter today. He's in the Diana, Princess of Wales Hospital, Grimsby. Although we've not seen him since we went to Scotland, we have spoken a couple of times more recently on the phone. But today, Sandra and I were determined to visit him. 

In a nutshell, Peter was really struggling. He's finding it hard to breathe and is having his lungs drained of fluid again. He's still having trouble with pain management, he looked totally exhausted and he's not eating. He's hoping to transfer to St. Andrew's Hospice when a room becomes available. 

His sense of humour tried to shine through the gloom, however, when he told me, "I think the New Year plans have had it!" Peter had so much wanted to join those MHF members at Cherry Valley Manor for the New Year. 

Sandra and I left when Peter became very uncomfortable and space was needed for the nurses who responded instantly to our request for help for him. 

Peter's wife, Chris, was still trying to put on a brave face and approved of my suggestion that I post this update.


----------



## lucy2

Thinking of Peter & his waving hand, in my thoughts as allways


----------



## Zebedee

Not the news we wanted to hear Norm, but thanks for the update.

Have made it a Sticky so it will stay visible for longer.

Zeb


----------



## richardjames

I am so sorry hear of Peter's struggle my thoughts are with him and his family - I miss the waving hand. Thanks Norm for the update


----------



## locovan

Thanks Norm I cant write as for once Im numb and speechless.
I send Rays and my love to Peter and Chris xxx


----------



## eddied

Buona sera, and thanks for updating us. Not good news, but my thoughts and a prayer are with Pete and Chris.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## moblee

Come on Peter,You can get through it :!: 

All the Best,phil.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi Norm,

Thank you for letting us know about Peter, as said not the news we wanted to hear but are thoughts are with him and Chris.

Cheers Steve & Catherine x


----------



## rowley

Thanks for the update. Thinking of Chris and Peter.


----------



## ramblingon

Peace for Peter, remember the light. Hugs for his Chris.


----------



## bigbazza

Thank UncleNorm, let's hope for a quick improvement.


----------



## catzontour

Not been on here for a while, thanks for the update Uncle Norm. Our thoughts are with Peter and Chris.

Catz


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for the update, Norman. Sad news, but I'm sure he knows his friends on MHF are behind him all the way.

Gerald


----------



## Briarose

Its so difficult to know what to say at a time like this, I was hoping that Peter would have his wish and be with some of his MHF friends for the New Year, we met Peter and Chris on another NY meet just a couple of years ago at Brandy Wharf, so my thoughts drift back to that meet and just what a good time we all had.

Peter I am really rooting for you.............thoughts and best wishes to both you and Chris.


----------



## suedew

Our thoughts are with Peter and Chris. thanks Uncle Norm for the update.
Sue n John


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks Norm 
Peter is a fighter and will fight all the way. a really nice person along with Chris

Both are in our thoughts

Dave and Lady p


----------



## asprn

Norm,

Thanks for updating us. I wish Peter peace and rest from his illness.

Dougie.


----------



## jakjon

Thanks uncle Norm not the news we wanted but keep on fighting
peter are thoughts are with you
jackie /john


----------



## lindyloot

Thanks Uncle Norm for the update, as said before not the news we wanted to hear, our best wishes to Peter and Chris
Rich and Lin


----------



## carolgavin

Thanks UncleNorm for taking the time to update us on Peter.
Thinking of him and Chris.


----------



## patnles

I hope the medics can make Peter more comfortable until he can be moved to the hospice. Thinking of you both. 
Lesley


----------



## dannimac

Thanks, UncleNorm for letting us know.

Peter and Chris - Livestrong. Sending our best thoughts to you.

D


----------



## hippypair

I would like to add our thanks to Norman for the update.

Very sad news and our love and best wishes go to Peter and Chris.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Norman,

Along with everyone else, thank you.

*Peter & Chris*, our thoughts are with you at this time, in the hope that Peter pulls through.

Fondest wishes,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## UncleNorm

*Thank you all!!*

Thanks to all who have responded to this update.

I will make sure that Chris and Peter hear about your kind words, thoughts, wishes and prayers.


----------



## Sonesta

Pass our good wishes onto Peter & Chris Uncle Norm & tell him all his MHF buddies hope to see him at the New Year Meet! 

Thanks for keeping us updated and I pray the next update will be more positive.

Sue & Gilbert xxx


----------



## Rapide561

*Peter*

Norman and Sandra

Thank you for the update. Let Peter know we are all thinking about him, and also Chris.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic

Thank you Norman for the news which of course we all hoped would be better. Love to Peter and Chris and we hope that in a small way all the thoughts we have are in some way helping.


----------



## zulurita

Thanks for the update Norman.

Keep on fighting Peter. Thinking of you and Chris.


----------



## stewartwebr

Thank you for the update.

Peter and Chris are in our prayers.

Stewart


----------



## Jezport

Please send Peter out best wishes, and tell him that we will pray tht he takes a turn for the best.

Jez, Sue, Hannah and Lewis


----------



## carol

Norm thanks for the update, having returned from 8 weeks away I have been thinking of Peter and looking on the odd day I managed to quick peek at MHF for any news.

It is not the news I wished to hear, but please send my regards to Peter and Chris and just them them know I am continuing to think of them both.

Carol


----------



## motorhomer2

Thankyou for updating us Uncle Norm & Sandra. We have been wondering how Peter is but so sad to hear that things are not going so well for him at the moment. Please tell Peter & Chris we do continue to think of them every day and pray that the Drs will be able to make him feel more comfortable so he can return to the hopice or home with Christine. 

Thank you again

Motorhomer2


----------



## IrishHomer

Thanks Norm, so sad to read your description of Peter's discomfort. I can only wish for whatever is best for Peter to come as soon as he wishes it.

:wave: for Peter :wave: for Mavis


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Uncle Norm,

Thankyou once again for the update on Peter. Sad as this time is we should all be comforted by the sense of community that is shown on this site. I am sure we all wish things could be different. Our thoughts and prayers are with Peter and Chris through this troubling time. 

Keith and Ros


----------



## locovan

I didn't know whether to do this or not but in honour of our beloved Peter Im passing on to you his blog.
Read if you would like to --as we both have an interest in getting across the fact that if you have a pain --if you suspect something is wrong dont just push it under the carpet--the quicker you get it seen to the easier a cure is.

http://abc-sites.co.uk/kissag/


----------



## Briarose

Thanks Mavis I have just read it.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Thanks for the link Mavis,

A good warning to us all. I have beaten cancer twice so far and the first time the consultant told me I was so lucky that I was diagnosed early.....this meant that I was being monitored which spotted the second round even though they were five years apart. If in doubt get checked out!

Keith


----------



## Polo

*Humber Traveller*

Thanks Mavis - I have just read it. To Peter and Chris we send our love and hugs and hope for better news.


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> I didn't know whether to do this or not but in honour of our beloved Peter Im passing on to you his blog.
> Read if you would like to --as we both have an interest in getting across the fact that if you have a pain --if you suspect something is wrong dont just push it under the carpet--the quicker you get it seen to the easier a cure is.
> 
> http://abc-sites.co.uk/kissag/


Thanks for that Mavis.

I didn't even know that Peter was doing a blog. I have saved it for now, and hopefully will read it when my parents have retired for the night.

Thanks again,

Jock. xx


----------



## teemyob

*Peter*

Hello Norm,

Nice of you to let us know the news.

My Apoligies, cannot work out the waves.

However, big waves and regards to Both Peter and Mavis.

Love TM's


----------



## Snelly

Its been a few days of turmoil for me and I havent had chance to get on MHF. Im saddened reading the post. Im holding onto the thought that he can make the new year meet... I remember last years, he loved the new years meet... I've got everything crossed for some remission. Were thinking about you.

The Snell gang x


----------



## moblee

Thank you for the link Mavis.

All I can say is Astonishing reading!!!


----------



## JockandRita

moblee said:


> Thank you for the link Mavis.
> 
> All I can say is Astonishing reading!!!


My sentiments too Phil. 
As a former trade union official, I am angry that Peter was let down so badly, and not represented appropriately by the GMB. Grrrrrrr.

Jock.


----------



## Leapy

Keep fighting Peter-our thoughts are with you and Chris


----------



## Nora+Neil

Thinking of you and Chris, Peter.

Nora xx


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Peter*



teemyob said:


> Hello Norm,
> 
> Nice of you to let us know the news.
> 
> My Apoligies, cannot work out the waves.
> 
> However, big waves and regards to Both Peter and Mavis.
> 
> Love TM's


All Sorted with the waves now thanks to Ken!


----------

